# GOOD LUCK - and advice



## NCcarguy (Apr 13, 2007)

For those of you that will be taking the exam next Friday, I want to wish you all GOOD LUCK!

I'm not going to be able to join you this time, but should be back in Oct, since I used up my times to take it here in NC.

A few things that I would like to share that I think might be useful......

1. The AM portion of the exam can almost completely be taken with the Lindeburg book. Don't let my failures fool you, I do quite well in the mornings for some reason, it's the afternoon that's getting me.

2. Pay attention to UNITS.....I think it's a good idea to actually WRITE the units that the answer needs to be in, in the booklet, so the whole time you are working the problem, you are thinking about what the answer needs to look like.

3. ANY and ALL look-up type problems will usually have a twist to them. The question might steer you to a chart in a book, and the answer be right in front of you.....MAKE SURE you read the small print below the chart that might have adjustments to the question!!!!!!! I can't emphasize that enough!

4. Spend some time this week ORGANIZING your reference materials. This will become more important during the test than actually being able to work problems. Sure understanding how to work something is important, but you've probably been there, and done that...so now it's time to be able to find the solutions in a hurry.....that's a BIG item.

5. If you have a favorite "Pick me up" beverage.....take one with you! I find myself completely wiped out by about 3:30 and could use an energy boost. I'm probably going to be taking RED BULL with me in October!!! p.s. BEER does NOT work as a pick me up!!!

6. Take your lunch! Don't stress yourself out with leaving the testing location to find lunch, take it with you, and sit in your car at lunch in the parking lot, and make sure you get back inside early!

7. DO NOT stress out about this test. There is PLENTY of time to work the problems....really, there is. Most of the problems are not as tough as the ones you have been working, they realize that you have 6 minutes per problem, so they are designed for you to take about that much time. It really does work out that way.

8. You KNOW more than you think you know! You might open the exam booklet, and at first be in a panic, but when you start to read each problem, you realize that you have seen that one before, and the answer is more than likely in one of the reference books you have with you....you can do them.

9. If the NCEES web site has a list of "RECOMMENDED" reference materials.....TRY to find all of them, and take them with you! I KNOW that I failed the second one because I didn't have these books, and missed out on a couple of EASY look-up items. I have taken the exam 3 times, got 49/80 the first time, 50/80 the second, and 49/80 the third time......do you think 1 or 2 easy answers would have been nice for me to have????

Once again. GOOD LUCK, I'm wishing you all the best, and if you don't pass. It's not the end of the world, I've made out just fine, and you will too!


----------



## singlespeed (Apr 13, 2007)

Lots of good advice here and wishing everyone the best :lmao: on the exam next week.


----------



## cement (Apr 13, 2007)

NCcarguy said:


> For those of you that will be taking the exam next Friday, I want to wish you all GOOD LUCK!
> I'm not going to be able to join you this time, but should be back in Oct, since I used up my times to take it here in NC.
> 
> A few things that I would like to share that I think might be useful......
> ...



Nice post! #4 is the most important. I think that half the benefit of studying is getting familiar with your refs for quick access.

Good luck test takers! :lmao:


----------



## NCcarguy (Apr 18, 2007)

just wanted to move this back to the top, just in case those of you that are taking the test FRIDAY haven't seen it...

GOOD LUCK GUYS/GIRLS!!!!


----------



## LXZ (Apr 18, 2007)

These are really good stratigies. Thanks and good luck all.


----------



## Tina (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks, this is good advice.

Good luck everyone !


----------



## traffic (Apr 19, 2007)

Fantastic advice!!! Good Luck to everyone and I hpoe to see everyones names on the banner soon. I know its a timed test, but try to use all the time they give you. If you blew thru a question because it was really easy, go back and take a look to make sure you read it completely before turning it in. But most importantly kick that test in the ass!! :thumbs:


----------



## north6633 (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks for the Advice .. I have been pouring the coals to it over the last month and a half. As I have told anyone who asks how the studying is going my simple reply is if the right questions are there I am golden. If not it will be a struggle. Feel better about it over the last few days but still making a lot of stiupid mistakes. As it been said many many times watch the units... and make sure you are looking at the right tables if you need to do that for a problem.

Well the motorcycle is loaded up and I am off to Spokane. Good luck to all by the end of the day tomorrow we can all finally have a night of relaxation without guilt.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Apr 19, 2007)

^^^^And if you're like me and didn't have enough time to spend on every question, make sure you have all the bubbles filled in before they make you stop writing!

Good luck all, we'll be thinking of you tomorrow.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 19, 2007)

Also remember to circle your answer in the test booklet so you can double check answers in case you forgot to skip the row on the bubble form for a skipped question.... I made that mistake on the afternoon portion. I noticed with about half an hour left, but since i had all of them circled it was not a problem...still passed.


----------



## Art (Apr 19, 2007)

Good luck to all...

relax, you have more time than you think...pace yourself...get thru the whole test before tackling the tough time consuming problems...they are all worth the same...


----------



## Bigwolf (Apr 19, 2007)

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!! GO GET'EM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:


----------



## ktulu (Apr 1, 2008)

NCcarguy has a bunch of great tips in this thread. I thought it deserved a bump


----------



## LionCE (Apr 1, 2008)

Take a copy of the MUTCD if you are Civil. There is always one quick lookup on the exam and it may be the difference. Plus the book is pretty small so it doesn't take too much space.


----------



## NCcarguy (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks for bumping this Ktulu! I was just getting ready to do that myself.....

I wanted to add a little to it, First off, I took all of my own advice in October, and now have a certificate hangine on my wall, so it does appear that I knew what I was talking about. Second, I think the thing that made the MOST improvement in my test score this past time was I ABSOLUTELY never got into a hurry! I can't emphasise that enough, I slowly, methodically worked every problem, and I paid extreme attention to not only what was actually ASKED in the question, but also the UNIT that the answer needed to be in.

I truly believe that about 90% of you that are going to be taking this test next Friday are right now today capable of passing it, the ones that fall into that category and still do not pass are the ones that made simple, careless mistakes.....do not be that guy/girl!

On a side note.....I also took 2 5-hour energy drinks with me, I drank one before the exam, and one at lunch time, and I never ran out of energy! I would suggest trying this BEFORE next Friday just to test that you don't have stomach (fudgey type) problems, but I think it made a difference!

Good luck to you all that are taking the test! Make sure you keep coming back here to help those in the future!


----------



## T_McK_PE (Apr 2, 2008)

LionCE said:


> Take a copy of the MUTCD if you are Civil. There is always one quick lookup on the exam and it may be the difference. Plus the book is pretty small so it doesn't take too much space.


I didn't need it, but to each his own.


----------



## gymrat1279 PE (Apr 2, 2008)

Good luck next Friday everyone!


----------



## NCcarguy (Apr 2, 2008)

T_McK_PE said:


> I didn't need it, but to each his own.



Since I have MANY test opportunities to draw knowledge from. I will say that on 2 of the tests I probably didn't need the book, and on 2 of them there was certainly a quick look-up question that I needed this book for. My advice.....If it's on the NCEES web-site as "recommended" materials.......BRING THE BOOK!

I failed that dang test 3 times by a SMALL amount, and when you get that close, you can't take a chance on missing even ONE question just because you didn't have the right book!


----------



## T_McK_PE (Apr 2, 2008)

NCcarguy said:


> Since I have MANY test opportunities to draw knowledge from. I will say that on 2 of the tests I probably didn't need the book, and on 2 of them there was certainly a quick look-up question that I needed this book for. My advice.....If it's on the NCEES web-site as "recommended" materials.......BRING THE BOOK!
> I failed that dang test 3 times by a SMALL amount, and when you get that close, you can't take a chance on missing even ONE question just because you didn't have the right book!


I only needed to take the test once, so I will defer to your superior experience level.

That being said, my fondness for the CERM is well known, and I know it good enough that I feel like I wrote it. Worked for me. JMHO.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 2, 2008)

T_McK_PE said:


> I only needed to take the test once, so I will defer to your superior experience level.
> That being said, my fondness for the CERM is well known, and I know it good enough that I feel like I wrote it. Worked for me. JMHO.


Ya know T_McK, all I know about you is that you have been banned from this forum before, and what I can garner from your recent spate of posts. And I can honestly say that smarmy posts like this one are probably why you have been banned in the past, and will likely be banned again in the near future. You are one passive-aggressive little forum troll.


----------



## T_McK_PE (Apr 2, 2008)

wilheldp said:


> Ya know T_McK, all I know about you is that you have been banned from this forum before, and what I can garner from your recent spate of posts. And I can honestly say that smarmy posts like this one are probably why you have been banned in the past, and will likely be banned again in the near future. You are one passive-aggressive little forum troll.


Hey, that's a little harsh - I'm not looking for any trouble. One man's "smarmy" is another man's "clever".

I've had my battles in the past but what we need to focus on right now is those who are taking the exam next week. They need my help. They might be able to use your help too, if you could refrain from name calling.

"Do not do unto others as you would expect they should do unto you" - from the only Book I need.


----------



## Vishal (Apr 2, 2008)

T_McK_PE said:


> I only needed to take the test once, so I will defer to your superior experience level.
> That being said, my fondness for the CERM is well known, and I know it good enough that I feel like I wrote it. Worked for me. JMHO.


as far as i can recollect you had taken the test twice. and i guess you are at it again. giving out biased, pre-conceived advise....pls refrain from it. we all have good intentions of helping fellow engineers here... and we all respect each other here....


----------



## LionCE (Apr 3, 2008)

T_McK_PE said:


> I only needed to take the test once, so I will defer to your superior experience level.
> That being said, my fondness for the CERM is well known, and I know it good enough that I feel like I wrote it. Worked for me. JMHO.


I only took the test once myself and probably one reason is I took the advice of coworkers that had taken it once or more previously.

That being said, good luck to those who are taking it next week.


----------



## C-Dog (Apr 3, 2008)

Here are my :2cents:

1. Do a pre exam location trip so you know how to get there and where to park.

2. Double check to see if you have to pay to park.

3. Leave with enough time in the AM, that if your ride breaks down, you can call someone to pick you up and take you.

4. Bring snacks (quiet ones) and drink for the exam

5. Leave a lunch in the car

6. Bring pain killers (atlease 4 pills)

7. If you have arm problems (carpall tunnel etc.) an ergonomic grip to put on the pencil.

8. Dress in layers.

9. Have fun!

10. Keep all recipts for filing expense reports or for tax deductions if comapny does not pay.


----------



## djshortsleeve (Apr 3, 2008)

C-Dog said:


> Here are my :2cents:
> 1. Do a pre exam location trip so you know how to get there and where to park.
> 
> 2. Double check to see if you have to pay to park.
> ...


The reference manuals have a ton of good tips.

I've already had a bad dream where I forgot my yellow slip!


----------



## C-Dog (Apr 3, 2008)

djshortsleeve said:


> I've already had a bad dream where I forgot my yellow slip!


That is a nightmare!


----------



## LionCE (Apr 3, 2008)

djshortsleeve said:


> The reference manuals have a ton of good tips.
> I've already had a bad dream where I forgot my yellow slip!


Made sure mine was in box and was placed on top.

The drive to the test location is a good idea. Since I work near where I was supposed to test I made a run a couple of days before the test.


----------



## maryannette (Apr 3, 2008)

Good luck to all. Like many, I didn't pass on my first attempt, but passed last year. You most likely know yourself better than anyone. So, look at all of the advice and suggestions and do what YOU think is the best for YOU. We're cheering for you.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 3, 2008)

I credit my pass on the first try to all the advice I got, and followed, from the members here.

Good luck to all taking the April '08!


----------



## T_McK_PE (Apr 3, 2008)

Captain Worley PE said:


> I credit my pass on the first try to all the advice I got, and followed, from the members here.


glad I could help.


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 3, 2008)

^^ I didn't know that you knew how to do Mechanical Engineering stuff.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Apr 3, 2008)

LionCE said:


> I only took the test once myself and probably one reason is I took the advice of coworkers that had taken it once or more previously.
> That being said, good luck to those who are taking it next week.


Well, whoever you are you finally screwed the pooch.Even the great, infallible, real Tom failed the first time and admitted it on several occasions. If all of his posts hadn't been deleted we could look it up.

I had a feeling you were an imposter, but now there's no doubt......


----------



## T_McK_PE (Apr 3, 2008)

kevo_55 said:


> ^^ I didn't know that you knew how to do Mechanical Engineering stuff.


I know a lot about a lot of things. A good engineer should never stop learning. I try to live that every day.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 3, 2008)

kevo_55 said:


> ^^ I didn't know that you knew how to do Mechanical Engineering stuff.


Well, you never know. I mean, I've thought about picking up a CERM and seeing what I could learn. The guy, though arrogant, obviously has a thirst for knowledge.


----------



## LionCE (Apr 3, 2008)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> Well, whoever you are you finally screwed the pooch.Even the great, infallible, real Tom failed the first time and admitted it on several occasions. If all of his posts hadn't been deleted we could look it up.
> I had a feeling you were an imposter, but now there's no doubt......



No sir. I went at this test on a mission. One and done. Took a review class that was one day a week August through April and then studied my tail off until the October exam. I worked problem after problem. I hate standardized tests and did not want to take it again.

I should have taken this exam years ago but putting it off because of my fear of the exam. Plus I got sick of hearing my employers tell me that if you only had a PE the sky's the limit. So I just gritted my teeth and muttled through.

Like I said I wish everyone the very best. Don't stress out over it. You are probably ready to take it right now.

My only advice is stay calm and they do give you enough time. You will be very surprised.


----------



## WR/ENV_Instructor (Apr 4, 2008)

Good luck to everyone, especially my students. Remeber the exam is a light jog, not a sprint - do not break a sweat! Also read the entire exam first before you jump right in. Rank each question: easy (E), medium (M) and hard (H) and write down the units the problem is asking for as a reminder when you return to solve the problem. Do the easy problems first. Why? Warms up your brain and makes sure you complete the ones you know (low hanging fruit).


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Apr 4, 2008)

LionCE said:


> No sir. I went at this test on a mission. One and done. Took a review class that was one day a week August through April and then studied my tail off until the October exam. I worked problem after problem. I hate standardized tests and did not want to take it again.
> I should have taken this exam years ago but putting it off because of my fear of the exam. Plus I got sick of hearing my employers tell me that if you only had a PE the sky's the limit. So I just gritted my teeth and muttled through.
> 
> Like I said I wish everyone the very best. Don't stress out over it. You are probably ready to take it right now.
> ...


Oh dude, my bad. I thought I was responding to the Tom impersonator. Sorry.


----------



## csb (Apr 4, 2008)

Good luck everyone! This is my second try and I am infinitely more relaxed this time...I think that's because I found out that failing neither killed me, nor made me a bad person, nor did it really ruin my career....it just cost a lot of money that I could be using for other things. At the end of the day I still have a family that loves me and more chances to take a test.

That being said...I hope I pass!


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 4, 2008)

under a week away. just remember to stay calm and not get psyched out about the test...it's just a test. Make some time this week for yourself to do something that you enjoy, whether it's curling up with a good book at the local coffe shop for a few hours or even just playing with your kids (if you have been studying like crazy this might help them too). At this point trying to study new topics wont help...organizing references and notes would be more benefical. Good luck!


----------



## Brentum (Apr 4, 2008)

csb said:


> Good luck everyone! This is my second try and I am infinitely more relaxed this time...I think that's because I found out that failing neither killed me, nor made me a bad person, nor did it really ruin my career....it just cost a lot of money that I could be using for other things. At the end of the day I still have a family that loves me and more chances to take a test.
> That being said...I hope I pass!


Well said.

That's what I keep trying to remind myself as I am in the final frantic sprint of studying here and freakin' out that I only put 120+ hours in instead of 200+ hours, and only have 100 pages of problems I worked instead of 200....and still feel horribly ill prepared. And I really tend to takes these things personally. BUt at the end of the day, other than some lost time and money, if I don't pass, I am no worse off than I was 6 months ago. It's not required for my job and is just more of a "personal goal" than anything at this point. But the fear of sitting down, freaking out, not knowing how to do any of the problems, freezing up, and walking out with everyone on the street point and laughing at me has me all bound up in knots right now.

ack!


----------



## T_McK_PE (Apr 4, 2008)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> Oh dude, my bad. I thought I was responding to the Tom impersonator. Sorry.


Tom "Impersonator?"

Why would I impersonate myself? Still hung up on the "you took the test twice" thing?

Well, let me tell you - when you make the life changes like I have, you become a new person. There is a lot of truth to the term "born again" - I have only taken the test once in my new life.

Prior to that, I spent a LOT of wasted energy fighting the test administrators over some "issues" with my test experience. I placed blame everywhere but in the mirror. Since the change, I have devoted myself to helping others avoid the mistakes I made. Since when has self confidence become a bad thing?

I don't like to dwell on the past; I prefer to move forward and meet each brand new day and its unique challenges. Those who cannot forget the past are condemned to repeat it. - Santayana


----------



## T_McK_PE (Apr 4, 2008)

How cute - seems someone has taken it upon themselves to give me a new avatar. Probably a homophobe moderator who still harbors ill feelings toward me from before.

Move forward, friends!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 4, 2008)

T_McK_PE said:


> Move forward, friends!


Move ON, T_McK. Your so-called "help" is not helpful, constructive, or wanted on this forum. One would think you would have picked up on this fact after one of your "permanent" bannings, but despite your self-proclaimed brilliance, you still can't seem to grasp that concept.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Apr 4, 2008)

T_McK_PE said:


> Why would I impersonate myself? Still hung up on the "you took the test twice" thing?


You are either an impersonater - The "real" Tom admitted previously that he failed the PE the first time he took it; or if you are the "real" Tom, you're a liar. You're either lying now or you were lying then.


----------



## T_McK_PE (Apr 5, 2008)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> You are either an impersonater - The "real" Tom admitted previously that he failed the PE the first time he took it; or if you are the "real" Tom, you're a liar. You're either lying now or you were lying then.


hey poindexter, try reading the thread all the way through before posting. You've missed some key information.

You can also apply this exercise to your test preparation, too.

More props for me!


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Apr 5, 2008)

T_McK_PE said:


> I have only taken the test once in my new life.


Is this what you are referring to? My god, are you an ass.......


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 5, 2008)

I see JR has regulated the situation. Nicely banned.

I don't mind the occasional Tom alias stirring the pot on here but I draw the line at harassing longtime members and scaring off the newbies.


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 5, 2008)

I take off on the campaign trail for a few days, and look what I come back to find.

Geesh. :screwloose:


----------



## squishles10 (Apr 6, 2008)

BACK ON TOPIC----

I just got my oh shit moment. This is really happening on FRIDAY!!!!!!

Aaaaaahhhhhhhh!!!!!!!

This better be way easier than the practice exams!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> This better be way easier than the practice exams!!!


I think you will find the exam to be much easier than your practice exams in many respects. However, there will be a few that will leave you with a nagging feeling.

Overall, I think you are thoroughly prepared to go in a kick some serious butt! lusone:

JR


----------



## Blacktop (Apr 6, 2008)

djshortsleeve said:


> The reference manuals have a ton of good tips.
> I've already had a bad dream where I forgot my yellow slip!


I don't know about other states, but MN will still let you in the exam without a yellow form..IF you are on the roster and have ID.


----------



## Dleg (Apr 6, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> BACK ON TOPIC----
> This better be way easier than the practice exams!!!


It probably will be, but it will be FOR REAL, and that can freak you out and make it seem harder. You've just got to relax and be prepared to give it your best. Be confident but alert.


----------



## csb (Apr 6, 2008)

The problems seem easier, but the atmosphere is what killed me. Three proctors pacing around, the sound of other people frantically turning pages, and not being allowed the go potty easily if you want make this one harder. It's always about being able to relax. That's what I keep telling myself.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 7, 2008)

I guess I went into a zone, because I didn't notice anything but the test in front of me. Probably could have set a nuke off and I wouldn't have noticed.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

Dleg said:


> It probably will be, but it will be FOR REAL, and that can freak you out and make it seem harder. You've just got to relax and be prepared to give it your best. Be confident but alert.


Totally agree with those statements! Confidence and trust that you have done the BEST that you could to prepare needs to be on your mind. Do NOT be thinking ... damn why didn't I spend more time on THAT??!!



csb said:


> The problems seem easier, but the atmosphere is what killed me. Three proctors pacing around, the sound of other people frantically turning pages, and not being allowed the go potty easily if you want make this one harder. It's always about being able to relax. That's what I keep telling myself.


The pressure-cooker feeling messed with me too, especially when I had started to pile-on how much time and money had been invested not mention the clock was ticking with how many attempts I had made to take the exam.

The last time I took the exam I was really able to push all of that out of my mind. I had to force myself to believe I had prepared well and would do well not because time was up but because I COULD do it. 



Captain Worley PE said:


> I guess I went into a zone, because I didn't notice anything but the test in front of me. Probably could have set a nuke off and I wouldn't have noticed.


I did the same thing. The only thing that could have made the exam better was if I was allowed to listen to my iPod during the exam. That would have rocked! :th_rockon:

JR


----------



## LionCE (Apr 7, 2008)

Captain Worley PE said:


> I guess I went into a zone, because I didn't notice anything but the test in front of me. Probably could have set a nuke off and I wouldn't have noticed.



I did the same thing. Went through the exam the first time and there were about 5 or 6 questions that I left unanswered and I remember thinking I better rush to get the answer because I must be almost out of time and I looked at the clock and I had about an hour and 15 minutes left. That is when I calmed down for the exam.


----------



## Casey (Apr 7, 2008)

Captain Worley PE said:


> I guess I went into a zone, because I didn't notice anything but the test in front of me. Probably could have set a nuke off and I wouldn't have noticed.


I am always in a zone...

I sat beside this guy that the whole office hated because he would constantly make sniffling sounds, but never blew his nose... it would go on and on...

I never noticed until about 4 months later another coworker asked me how I was able to stand it

"Stand what?" I said....


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 7, 2008)

Captain Worley PE said:


> I guess I went into a zone, because I didn't notice anything but the test in front of me. Probably could have set a nuke off and I wouldn't have noticed.


A few minutes before the exam instructions began, my heart was in my throat and my pulse was racing. I was really hoping the emotional stuff wouldn't mess with my testing ability.

Once I actually started working problems, I was surprised how calm and collected I felt. Felt no different than the 100 other problem sessions I had done.


----------



## Fudgey (Apr 7, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> I just got my oh shit moment. This is really happening on FRIDAY!!!!!!


That happened to me twice last Friday! It's my second go at it and I feel much more prepared this time. I haven't posted much as I was really trying to use my time wisely and I end up spending way too much time here.


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 8, 2008)

Good Luck to ya Fudgey!!!

And GOOD LUCK TO ALL TAKERS!!!!!!!!!

May the Schwartz be with you.


----------



## TouchDown (Apr 8, 2008)

Good luck everyone. For you first time takers, nerves will wear off within the first few minutes. Just get in there and work your problems, you'll do fine.


----------



## rudy (Apr 8, 2008)

Good luck to all FE and PE test takers !!! Just qualifying to take the exam deserves applause :appl: We're all rooting for you !!!

Get 'er done. One problem at a time. Don't give up. Never surrender. One problem at a time.

There is nothing to fear but fear itself. Don't be afraid of the test. Get to know it in and out, by skimming through it. Get a feel for it. Work the easy ones (this will build your confidence), then the medium ones, and lastly the harder ones. All the problems carry the same weight.

If you get stuck on one problem, jot down the reference and page you were using to try to figure it out. This will save time when you come back to it. Skip it and move on. Don't worry if you have to skip a few, no one is looking at how you're taking the test.

Get 'er done. One problem at a time. Don't give up. Never surrender. One problem at a time.


----------



## LionCE (Apr 10, 2008)

Good Luck all. You'll do great!


----------



## Vishal (Apr 10, 2008)

Good luck all..like everyone has already said, it is the fear of the REAL thing than the actual questions.. most all questions will be what you have already encountered one way or the other. Just remember, every questions counts so don't forget the low hanging fruits. If a problem seems nonsense at first, just look at the units and do the math to get to the answer, no one cares if you know the basics (I had a environmental problem in AM for which I used this trick, I had never heard of the terminology used in the problem...). You know enough.

Take a deep breath, don't get rattled, and ever think of quitting coz you know you will fail or you are tired or whatever reason. Keep going, just think that this is not worth doing again. There will be lots of "freebies", make sure you check them though, it's worth the time to check rather get those wrong.

In the end, I will quote the words from someone on this board that got me going, "Kick that test in the ass and say Bring It On..........."


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2008)

^^^ :bio: :bio: :bio:

JR


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 10, 2008)

Vish said:


> Good luck all..like everyone has already said, it is the fear of the REAL thing than the actual questions.. most all questions will be what you have already encountered one way or the other. Just remember, every questions counts so don't forget the low hanging fruits. If a problem seems nonsense at first, just look at the units and do the math to get to the answer, no one cares if you know the basics (I had a environmental problem in AM for which I used this trick, I had never heard of the terminology used in the problem...). You know enough.
> Take a deep breath, don't get rattled, and ever think of quitting coz you know you will fail or you are tired or whatever reason. Keep going, just think that this is not worth doing again. There will be lots of "freebies", make sure you check them though, it's worth the time to check rather get those wrong.
> 
> In the end, I will quote the words from someone on this board that got me going, "Kick that test in the ass and say Bring It On..........."


SOOO TRUE!


----------



## NCcarguy (Oct 21, 2008)

WELL.....the time is almost here, so I thought I would dig up this old post that I did a couple of years ago....I think there are some good mentions in the posts. I will say though that I did decide that the "5 hour energy" drinks were the way to go!!!! Red bull picks me up, then I crash, but these little drinks worked MUCH better.....other than that, and of course the fact that I have passed the exam since this, everything else pretty much applies.....GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!


----------



## k2keylargo (Oct 21, 2008)

Good list NC !

I took the FE in April (passed!) now I'm taking the PE in two days...

Good advice on reading the questions carefully and checking units. You do have time.

Go thru and doing the questions you know for sure and are easy, then go back and do the others. You will see things in the questions you've already done that will help you on some of the problems you didn't recognize the first time. Don't worry if you skip over half the questions the first time. It will make you feel good to get the easy ones out of the way - and you'll see that you have more than 6 minutes each to tackle the rest.

I took everything I could to the FE - snacks, drinks, ibuoprofen, etc. I was running on adrenelin - didn't feel tired, but I had my bottle of Starbucks iced coffee just in case... doesn't hurt to be prepared!


----------



## Johnny (Oct 22, 2008)

Good luck fellers! My application wasn't complete in time so I'll be there in April!! :brickwall:

Johnny


----------



## ccollet (Oct 23, 2008)

*Good Luck to all, I'll see you in a few days after the board is open again.*

I'm off for the afternnon to do a final check of my materials and to load the car, then a few hours of nothing


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 23, 2008)

Good luck everyone... just remember to breath and you will be fine!


----------



## sehad (Oct 23, 2008)

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE! Let the hours of studying do the work and stay relaxed......breathing is always a plus^^


----------



## NCcarguy (Apr 21, 2009)

Thought I would move this back up.....MAYBE someone will find it helpful!!!!!

Good luck to all!!! this is truly an exciting time, and from one of MANY 4-time takers on this forum, DO NOT get discouraged if it doesn't work out this time, we're here to help you next time!


----------



## MonteBiker (Apr 21, 2009)

Just remember the classic Bene Gesserit mantra...

I must not fear.

Fear is the mind-killer.

Fear is the little-death that brings total obliteration.

I will face my fear.

I will permit it to pass over me and through me.

And when it has gone past I will turn the inner eye to see its path.

Where the fear has gone there will be nothing.

Only I will remain.


----------



## ccollet (Apr 21, 2009)

good luck to everyone from another 4 timer.

it CAN be passed, you just gotta believe and don't give up.


----------



## csb (Apr 21, 2009)

Good luck everyone, from a THREE timer. What worked finally? Relaxing. It's a damn test, not your life. You studied...now go in a kick that test's ass!


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 21, 2009)

csb said:


> What worked finally? Relaxing. It's a damn test, not your life.


Ding ding ding we have a winner!!! I couldn't agree more. That's the way I approached studying and the test...people thought I was nuts, but it paid off.


----------



## jillnova (Apr 21, 2009)

OceanEngrPE said:


> Good luck to everyone, especially my students. Remember the exam is a light jog, not a sprint - do not break a sweat! Also read the entire exam first before you jump right in. Rank each question: easy (E), medium (M) and hard (H) and write down the units the problem is asking for as a reminder when you return to solve the problem. Do the easy problems first. Why? Warms up your brain and makes sure you complete the ones you know (low hanging fruit).


^^ I can't recommend this enough. The confidence I gained from successfully completing the easy problems eliminated my nerves, and helped me focus on the "M" and "H" questions. Work as many problems as you can, and recognize that there will probably be topics you have never seen before. Which is where the CERM (or in my case, the EERM) can save your life. Anyways, save these the hard questions until the very last, and when in doubt, guess. Leave no blanks. I worked the exam this way, came to the end of the questions I knew, and realized I had almost an hour (!) left to check my work, and try and narrow down the answers on the hard questions.

I don't recall there being much of a difference in difficulty between a.m. and p.m. sessions. The same slow and steady approach worked for both sessions. I took the Environmental test with 100 questions, not 80, but I never found myself rushed for time.

Also, at this point (3 days prior) you shouldn't be trying to learn new material, but reviewing what you've already studied, organizing your materials, etc. The night before the test I stayed in a hotel near the test site with a friend - we went out for dinner at a delightful Italian deli and enjoyed a cool beverage. Got up the next day with plenty of time (we each brought 3 alarms!) and generally kept each other loose and upbeat. And yes, we both passed.

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## John Williams (Apr 21, 2009)

MonteBiker said:


> Just remember the classic Bene Gesserit mantra...
> I must not fear.
> 
> Fear is the mind-killer.
> ...


Thanks for the advice and I love the Dune quote (I think I should say that when they pass out the test). This site has been a great help for finding stuff to study and at least knowing that there are others out there going through the same anguish I am.

I wish everyone luck.


----------



## GulfCoastCivil (Apr 21, 2009)

MonteBiker said:


> Just remember the classic Bene Gesserit mantra...
> I must not fear.
> 
> Fear is the mind-killer.
> ...


I haven't read Dune in so long I forgot all about this passage. Thanks! I printed it and have it taped to my computer and will tape it inside one of my books for the test.


----------



## EM_PS (Apr 21, 2009)

good luck to all test takers! It will be a long while before I take the PE, but i will be in the October group for PS test takers :Banane26:


----------



## rudy (Apr 22, 2009)

jillnova said:


> ^^ I can't recommend this enough. The confidence I gained from successfully completing the easy problems eliminated my nerves, and helped me focus on the "M" and "H" questions. Work as many problems as you can, and recognize that there will probably be topics you have never seen before. Which is where the CERM (or in my case, the EERM) can save your life. Anyways, save these the hard questions until the very last, and when in doubt, guess. Leave no blanks. I worked the exam this way, came to the end of the questions I knew, and realized I had almost an hour (!) left to check my work, and try and narrow down the answers on the hard questions.


I agree. The first two times (failed), I took the exam, I did not follow this advice. I figured that reviewing the test, labeling the questions (E for easy, M for medium, H for hard), and then going back to answer questions was a waste of time. However, the third (final and passing) time, I used this concept in my practice tests and during the actual exam. It is more efficient because it helps you answer the easy questions first, giving you more time for the more challenging ones. It also builds confidence. I answered all the questions with time to spare.

The first time taking the test, I lost so much time on the first few questions and felt defeated and stressed when I couldn't answer the first questions. I ended up needing to answer 10 questions with only one minute to spare, so I had to guess.

Also, if you start working on a problem, then decide it's taking too much time, it might be a good idea to write notes as to what reference books and page numbers you were using to try to solve the problem. When you come back to try it again, the notes you jot down, will help you save time in looking back thru the reference books.


----------



## ktulu (Apr 22, 2009)

As one of the few FIVE timers on this board (yes, 5!) I am the poster boy for the "never give up" attitude. It IS passable, all you have to do is commit to passing.

Good Luck!!

Remember, NO ONE asks you how many times it took you to pass the exam during a job interview.


----------



## Matt-NM (Apr 22, 2009)

When I took the PE in April 2008 I had a hell of a time getting any sleep the Wednesday night before the exam. I think I slept maybe an hour or two. This probably actually helped me get a decent night of sleep on Thursday night, the most important night of sleep! This may be something to think about. Had the test been on that Thursday, I would have been screwed! Instead, the decent night of sleep Thursday night helped me pass the test.

A few things I remember...

1. I chewed gum during the exam. Helped calm my nerves. If you are a gum chewer, don't forget to bring plenty.

2. I took a whole box full of snacks and drinks. Out of all that, I think I drank half a mountain dew for a little energy boost. Eating food was the last thing on my mind during the exam.

3. I arrived at the exam site 20-30 minutes early. This also helped calm my nerves. I couldn't imagine getting there right at the deadline and then trying to calm myself for the start of the exam. Get there early.

4. Bring your lunch. Turns out they provided lunch, but I had brought mine anyway. Honestly, when you start the afternoon portion, you won't remember what you just ate anyway. Just make sure it's not anything that will upset your stomach. Don't use this meal to see how hot of chili you can eat! This is not the time!

5. Don't get stuck on the hard ones. If you have to guess at the end, it should be on hard problems, not easy ones that you didn't have time to do.

As somebody said earlier, it's just a test. Stay calm. Remember that you have studied as hard as you could and you will do the best you can.

Best of luck to everybody!


----------



## zorlev (Apr 22, 2009)

To all PE candidates the bes of luck to you in the exam. Remember to pack your references carefully and when in the exam dont just start the paper from the first question but take a quick look through and do the all the easy questions first. You must attempt all questions dont leave non unchecked. Remember you have prepared well and all you now need to do is execute the plan. May the force of passing be with you all.


----------



## zorlev (Apr 22, 2009)

To all PE candidates the bes of luck to you in the exam. Remember to pack your references carefully and when in the exam dont just start the paper from the first question but take a quick look through and do the all the easy questions first. You must attempt all questions dont leave non unchecked. Remember you have prepared well and all you now need to do is execute the plan. May the force of passing be with you all.


----------



## EM_PS (Apr 22, 2009)

^ ECHO echo



ktulu said:


> Good Luck!!
> Remember, NO ONE asks you how many times it took you to pass the exam during a job interview.


seems unreal now, but during my most recent interview, while scanning my resume &amp; seeing I had recently taken &amp; passed the EIT/FE, the interviewer looks at me and says "first time?" (yes dammit!) I wear glasses, but i guess i still look pretty slow(?) :tardbang:


----------



## PEPG (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote: NCcarguy: On a side note.....I also took 2 5-hour energy drinks with me, I drank one before the exam, and one at lunch time, and I never ran out of energy! I would suggest trying this BEFORE next Friday just to test that you don't have stomach (fudgey type) problems, but I think it made a difference!

I let my morning coffee carry me through mid morning, hit a red bull at 10:30. I had a coffee at lunch time, and chugged another red bull around 3:30 or so. That seemed to work for me!


----------



## PEPG (Apr 22, 2009)

ktulu said:


> As one of the few FIVE timers on this board (yes, 5!) I am the poster boy for the "never give up" attitude. It IS passable, all you have to do is commit to passing.
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Remember, NO ONE asks you how many times it took you to pass the exam during a job interview.


Don't forget me KTULU - I am a fellow poster boy.

When people ask how many times I took the exam - I say "I only passed it once - same as all the rest of the PE's out there"!

And you are right KTULU - you won't get that question on a job interview.


----------



## ktulu (Apr 22, 2009)

^^ LOL. I was actually thinking about you when I wrote that this morning!!


----------



## Matt-NM (Apr 22, 2009)

One more thing. Double check the question # on the booklet and answer sheet every time you enter an answer. A right answer becomes wrong very quickly when entered into the wrong bubble. This is especially important on this test, since many questions are skipped until the end. The proctors WILL NOT give you extra time at the end, in the event you discover that you were off by one and have entered all bubles incorrectly.

As somebody said earlier, test out any energy drinks before the exam. Don't start slamming Monster Energy drinks and Red Bull the day of the exam if you have never drank them before. Personally, I was never lacking energy during the exam. The time rush seemed to keep me going. At about 3:00 pm though, I was definitely starting to get cloudy. An energy drink might do good at that point. Remember, most people pass or fail the exam, or so I have heard, by 1 or 2 problems. You have to maintain focus for all 8 hours.

Now as far as skipping problems on the exam. I worked the test from beginning to end but skipped problems that I didn't know how to tackle right away. I was surprised how many I was able to figure out on the second pass, thus saving quite a bit of time by not struggling on them the first time around. Sometimes a later problem will trigger something in your mind that will help on a problem you were stuck on. This method is just another option. Be sure to decide on whatever method you choose before the exam. Don't waste exam time deciding.


----------



## civil2008 (Apr 23, 2009)

OceanEngrPE said:


> Good luck to everyone, especially my students. Remeber the exam is a light jog, not a sprint - do not break a sweat! Also read the entire exam first before you jump right in. Rank each question: easy (E), medium (M) and hard (H) and write down the units the problem is asking for as a reminder when you return to solve the problem. Do the easy problems first. Why? Warms up your brain and makes sure you complete the ones you know (low hanging fruit).



I'm one of your students , took your class in Chicago this Spring....i keep your advice very handy, i will let you know how it goes, hopefully I will pass this time.

thank you everyone for great advice ..GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE TAKING IT TOMORROW..


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Apr 23, 2009)

error_matrix said:


> ^ ECHO echo
> seems unreal now, but during my most recent interview, while scanning my resume &amp; seeing I had recently taken &amp; passed the EIT/FE, the interviewer looks at me and says "first time?" (yes dammit!) I wear glasses, but i guess i still look pretty slow(?) :tardbang:


I recently had a phone interview and was asked if I passed the first time. I did, but it threw me off guard because I was expecting any question EXCEPT that one!



PEPG said:


> Quote: NCcarguy: On a side note.....I also took 2 5-hour energy drinks with me, I drank one before the exam, and one at lunch time, and I never ran out of energy! I would suggest trying this BEFORE next Friday just to test that you don't have stomach (fudgey type) problems, but I think it made a difference!


Uhhh... the exam is TOMORROW!!! not next friday!


----------

